# Unable to get sftp/fish to work with kbear or konq

## Jizackson

I can't seem to get ssh to work with kbear or konqueror.  I have kde 3.1.4 installed currently along with openssh 3.7.1_p2-r1.  When I try to connect via sftp or fish with KBear 2.1 it gives me an error saying "Error encountered while talking to ssh."  Similar problems happen when I attempt to connect with Konqueror.  Everything works perfectly when I use sftp at the console.

Now, I saw that there was a bug fix for a problem like this after kde 3.1.2, but I've seem to have encountered it again.  

Anyone see these problems?

Thanks,

Matt

----------

